# Apple Pie



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Friends,

I need a recipe for a basic apple pie. The recipes I have just aren't doing it for me. I have been combining apple pie recipes, trying to get the results I am looking for. I am happy with my pie crust recipe I have, but need a delicious recipe for the filling. Mine either comes out too runny, or too dry. I like making a 10-inch pie, but any 9-inch recipe would be okay with me. And I like apple pie type that are lighter in color, not deep brown.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What apples are you using?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

PJ: have a look here: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ght=apple+pies

It helped me tremendously. My pies are now perfect every time!

..Yet another reason why ChefTalk rules!


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I usually buy only Granny Smith apples...PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)




----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

My filling is never brown PJ. I use lemon juice on my apples as they are peeled cored and sliced; this keeps them white. Toss them in sugar, let them sit a while and then sauté them in butter. I gives you infinitely more control that way (regarding colour, flavour and especially water content) as every batch of apple is different. As you sauté them, you can add your own spice mix (which may give a brown colouration). I sauté them with a vanilla bean, a bit of fresh grated ginger, and I occasionally flambé them for even greater depth of flavour. Whatever liquid is left over is the pan or from the pre-cooking maceration time, I reduce separately until syrupy and add a bit of cornstarch slurry. Add back to the apples and let them cool quickly on a baking sheet. Now all you have to worry about is your crust; you likely won't ever overcook your filling in the oven, particulary if you start with a relatively firm apple. I used Gala in my last pie; it was quite nice and had exactly the texture I was looking for: it kept it's shape but was very tender. You control that by sautéing them first. 

Good luck and keep us posted!

PS: I use Nick Malgieri's pie dough proportions.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Painting the bottom of your pie with apple jelly should help. High heat for the first few minutes also helps.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I certainly will, and I will try your method. Thank you! PJ


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Try using 4 tbl. quick cooking tapioca with your filling. Mix in a bowl apples,sugar and spices you like,fill pie shell and dot with unsalted butter pieces.Quick cooking tapioca is good for all fruit pies.Also since I was child we used Grimes golden apples not granney smith which is so trendy.Back to basics.Not amny people have a really good crust I'm glad you have one...Good Cooking...cookie


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I suggest you use a combination of apples. The combination of types will make the flavor richer, and some are juicier (i believe granny smiths) and some are drier (like golden delicious) and others have other qualities. That way you'll have some that will disintegrate more and fill in the holes between the ones that keep their shape. Then i use a couple of tbsp flour in the mixture, to thicken the juice that forms. If you don;t like the spice, try it with vanilla extract, it combines very well with apples. Personally i love raisins in apple pie, and they absorb a little of the juice as well.


----------

